# Bugatti Top Speed Run



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Bugatti Top Speed
"The Tires will only last 15 minutes but thats's ok because you run out of fuel in 12 minutes"


_Modified by got_vdub at 11:26 AM 3-3-2007_


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*

in - freakin' - sane


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (SB_GLI)*

I wish they still showed the show in America!! That is absolutely insane!


----------



## jrigatoni (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*


----------



## Volks Vagon Yahh (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (jrigatoni)*

I think a tear came to my eye...

Top Gear is coming back.
http://0-60mag.com/online/?p=1236


----------



## mr.miyagi-mk2-16v (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (Volks Vagon Yahh)*

I posted this on the G2G forum I goto on Fridays, has to do with this Top Gear episode, I quote:
Okay I have to say I just watched James from Top Gear take a Bugatti Veyron on the Volkswagen's maximum security test track* in Germany up to *250MPH* _(407KPH)_ and the hair on the back of my head is standing. That is faster than most aircrafts, thats faster than an F1 car!
As James would say at 230MPH the car is sucking down more air in a _minute_ than one would breathe in 4 days.








* The VW track was made during the cold war it was deliberately made in a no fly zone near the east German border in order to stop prying eyes to see top secret protypes. Curiosity helped me find it on the internet, here is a Google Earth screen shot of it:

*Ehra-Lessien, Germany*
Grid reference: 52 38’11.58” N 10 45’41.24” E
Owner: VW Group
Reference Page with other Google Earth pictures of tracks.


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*

i about sht myself


----------



## shagrath666 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (EuroDubbin)*

SICK!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (shagrath666)*

I wonder how long that staright-away had to be to get to that speed.


----------



## mr.miyagi-mk2-16v (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (OLD-GTI)*

I think the video says it was the 5-mile straight away they were interested in.


----------



## Rocco VonDubenstein (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*


----------



## GLItime (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (Rocco VonDubenstein)*

i got goose bumps when he hit 407


----------



## c2tmdsn (Jul 6, 2006)

i was in awe the first time i saw that video


----------



## DRBOOMVW (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*

ok its official im in love


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

so sick love the star wars music haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (rsj0714)*

Mmmm... So fast, Ill convert it to Mach at sea level
Mach .325! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkittlezGTI (Feb 9, 2007)

technically, the top speed of the Veyron is 254.375 mph. Bugatti only claimed 253. WOOHOO!


----------



## ervinj74 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*

holy hell... and i mean that in a warm and fuzzy way


----------



## BaddaBing (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*








wooooooow


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Bugatti Top Speed Run (got_vdub)*

I wish I could afford that kind of madness.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

just plain sick. 
btw, they play that show on speed channel still


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_just plain sick. 
btw, they play that show on speed channel still

I think not. I'm always looking for it and I never see it. When do you think its on?


----------



## VWNUBEE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*

That is intense! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MancUnited1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetSpeed2000* »_
I think not. I'm always looking for it and I never see it. When do you think its on?

BBC America carries it once and awhile, and I think Discovery is gonna be picking Top Gear up again.
A bunch of us use FinalGear.com to download the episode torrents. Sweet forums too.


----------



## gtiodea (Jul 17, 2005)

I have gone faster in my VW







......well no but that is every impressive, to bad i saw a funny car hit 239 this weekend on a quarter mile


----------



## Airogents (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (gtiodea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiodea* »_I have gone faster in my VW







......well no but that is every impressive, to bad i saw a funny car hit 239 this weekend on a quarter mile









yea but thats not a production street car....


----------

